# Cincinatti man killed by pet snake



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I can't comment on what is or isn't safe since I don't know much about snake husbandry, nonetheless I suppose it serves as a reminder that some of these animals can still be very dangerous if something goes wrong.



> Man strangled by his 4-metre pet snake
> Dec. 17, 2006. 06:10 PM
> ASSOCIATED PRESS
> 
> ...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

You usually hear of a large python doing this, but I guess that's why "boa constrictor" seems to be an apt name for these guys...hopefully a lot of less-experienced snake owners who have boas (and large pythons--eek!) hear about this and learn a lesson.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

May he RIP


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

There has never been a boa constrictor caused fatality. NEVER. Sadly as with the amount of "piranhas" captured that are actually pacus...news agencies seldom have a grasp of animal identification, especially of any type of "exotic"...some of the reports had it as a ball python....even worse than calling it a boa constrictor....

The Cincinatti man was named Ted Drees, and sadly he was only 48 years old. The snake that killed the late Mr. Drees was a Burmese Python, (_Python molurus bivittatus_) a breed that gets large...and is incredibly powerful....and also claimed the life of a young man in Indiana earlier this year.

I can not OVER EMPHASIZE the need for understanding that reptiles are not dogs or cats, that they do not know or love their owners.....this unfortunate man loved his pets and believed that this python "loved" him as well....

I was heart broken for his mother when this happened...I truly am saddened for his friends and family.
May Mr. Drees rest in peace.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very sad.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, i would be assuming that the snake was a python of some sort or else that boa would be the longest ive ever heard of. 4meters is crazy for a boa.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats really sad ... it would make anyone think twice about getting one. i agree with a previous statement i hope ppl learn from this reptiles can/ are dangerous even for the best and most experenced herpers.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Very, very sad. I was bit by a Burmese Python once. Even after feeding him two or three large rats he grabed a hold of my hand while I was trying to remove him from his enclosure for cleaning. I learned a lot that day in regards to respect their power.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

that is sad..
that's why i dont want to keep large snakes as pets, they can easily kill you in a minute.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sux to hear that another irresponsible pet keeper is giving 
the hobby a bad name.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

This has been a bad year for reptile owners... I hope no uneducated regulations get passed but sadly that is often the case. I truly thin k that the truely large snakes should require a permit to own.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

CrocKeeper said:


> There has never been a boa constrictor caused fatality. NEVER. Sadly as with the amount of "piranhas" captured that are actually pacus...news agencies seldom have a grasp of animal identification, especially of any type of "exotic"...some of the reports had it as a ball python....even worse than calling it a boa constrictor....
> 
> The Cincinatti man was named Ted Drees, and sadly he was only 48 years old. The snake that killed the late Mr. Drees was a Burmese Python, (_Python molurus bivittatus_) a breed that gets large...and is incredibly powerful....and also claimed the life of a young man in Indiana earlier this year.
> 
> ...


actually anacondas are technically "boas", and from what i hear, they've killed several people in south america. they also reach lengths exceeding 25ft and weight several hundred lbs.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> There has never been a boa constrictor caused fatality. NEVER. Sadly as with the amount of "piranhas" captured that are actually pacus...news agencies seldom have a grasp of animal identification, especially of any type of "exotic"...some of the reports had it as a ball python....even worse than calling it a boa constrictor....
> 
> The Cincinatti man was named Ted Drees, and sadly he was only 48 years old. The snake that killed the late Mr. Drees was a Burmese Python, (_Python molurus bivittatus_) a breed that gets large...and is incredibly powerful....and also claimed the life of a young man in Indiana earlier this year.
> 
> ...


actually anacondas are technically "boas", and from what i hear, they've killed several people in south america. they also reach lengths exceeding 25ft and weight several hundred lbs.
[/quote]

I think CK meant that no red-tail boa has ever killed anyone, as some of the news reports stated. These snakes are commonly referred to as boa constrictors because their scientific name is _Boa constrictor constrictor_ and _Boa constrictor imperator_. Otherwise referred to as BCC and BCI.

While anacondas are a boid, they are not a BCC or BCI. The yellow anaconda's scientific name is _Eunectes notaeus_ and the green anaconda's is _Eunectes murinus_.

The confusion on this topic, I'm sure, comes from the colloquial useage of the term 'boa constrictor' in our everyday language.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Mettle said:


> There has never been a boa constrictor caused fatality. NEVER. Sadly as with the amount of "piranhas" captured that are actually pacus...news agencies seldom have a grasp of animal identification, especially of any type of "exotic"...some of the reports had it as a ball python....even worse than calling it a boa constrictor....
> 
> The Cincinatti man was named Ted Drees, and sadly he was only 48 years old. The snake that killed the late Mr. Drees was a Burmese Python, (_Python molurus bivittatus_) a breed that gets large...and is incredibly powerful....and also claimed the life of a young man in Indiana earlier this year.
> 
> ...


actually anacondas are technically "boas", and from what i hear, they've killed several people in south america. they also reach lengths exceeding 25ft and weight several hundred lbs.
[/quote]

I think CK meant that no red-tail boa has ever killed anyone, as some of the news reports stated. These snakes are commonly referred to as boa constrictors because their scientific name is _Boa constrictor constrictor_ and _Boa constrictor imperator_. Otherwise referred to as BCC and BCI.

While anacondas are a boid, they are not a BCC or BCI. The yellow anaconda's scientific name is _Eunectes notaeus_ and the green anaconda's is _Eunectes murinus_.

*The confusion on this topic, I'm sure, comes from the colloquial useage of the term 'boa constrictor' in our everyday language.*
[/quote]

agreed.


----------

